# Remeron, not bad



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't really have IBS that bad, but I was having big time depression and anxiety from being chronically nauseated, in pain, and C. I was basically C from eating very little for two months. After taking Remeron for a couple weeks the nausea went down a bit and the appetite went way up. Now that I eat small, healthy meals instead of crackers the C has gotten much better, even though C is a listed side effect. I also take Citrucel every day.It is helping the depression and anxiety. I am up to 45 mgs now. The only problem with Remeron is drowsiness on the initial low dose for a week or so (big deal), and appetite increase, which is why they put me on it. It is probably better if you are IBS-D but I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I have taken Paxil and Sinequan-how does Remeron differ from these?I no longer take Sinequan,but am taking Paxil and Wellbutrin- anybody think Remeron would be better/


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Remeron is NON addictive & does NOT cause any sexual dysfuncion. Those are 2 differences from the drugs you have listed.I take 45 mgs of Remeron for IBS-D. I don't suffer from depression so I can't help you with that.


----------

